# Oregons Own Bully Bash



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

You should start doing booths at shows and sell your products Trev.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

im REALLY thinking about doing a booth at this show. im not sure how well my products will do with the bully crowd tho. right now i dont have $100 bucks to fork out and get stuck, im really considering it tho. i need to get out there more at shows, its so hard with Riley only being almost 7 months and sarah going to school full time.
do think we have a spot in the bully community?


----------



## BullyAngelKennels (May 2, 2011)

*YES!*

You have an amazing chance in the bully world Trevor! Every one who has seen the collar you did for us wants your contact info to get some for their dogs lol as long as you can make them bigger  and if your worried about a booth you guys are more then willing to be at our we have 2 spots lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

wish I could make this show , actually one a bit closer to me  but with the pups here doesnt look like we can for this one, there is a adba show going on up here same day so I think we will be taking loki and luna to that instead.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks Ashley! you guys will be happy with what your getting, and now that i know your bully neck sizes i' got you covered lmao 

angelbaby- i think theres one coming up in idaho in afew months also


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ya idaho is far from me lol , hoping one comes closer like washington, oregon isnt that bad I just cant make it to this one, hopefully next year.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

im just starting to go to shows so if you know of any abkc or ukc shows in the northern cali, idaho, oregon and washington let me know 
where are you located?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

im just across the border by 15 minutes outside of vancouver.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

whaat!?! i live in vancouver! we need to get together sometime!


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

High Roller from Vegas or do they have another HRK up in Oregon?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Nizmo vancouver BC? or vancouver washington. I thought you were american thats crazy lol, either vancouver your still pretty close I thought you were a southern boy LMAO. should deff meet up sometime take the pups for a walk together or sumthin


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Silence said:


> High Roller from Vegas or do they have another HRK up in Oregon?


 from what i hear its a huge event that most of the west coast bully pple go to.so it wouldnt surprise me if it was HR from las veg



angelbaby said:


> Nizmo vancouver BC? or vancouver washington. I thought you were american thats crazy lol, either vancouver your still pretty close I thought you were a southern boy LMAO. should deff meet up sometime take the pups for a walk together or sumthin


vacnouver, wa  
no, seems most pple on here are from the south. not i tho 
we should deff. get together soon!!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ahhh ok lol i thought you were american lol , Im in vancouver BC , still not far hopefully there will be more shows in the washington oregon area we will get to this year , if you hear of any let me know please and I will keep and eye out and let you know as well. would be very cool to meet you and your dogs.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> ahhh ok lol i thought you were american lol , Im in vancouver BC , still not far hopefully there will be more shows in the washington oregon area we will get to this year , if you hear of any let me know please and I will keep and eye out and let you know as well. would be very cool to meet you and your dogs.


ohhh, i was the one confused  lol
im just starting to get into going to shows, but i will deffinently let you know of any i hear of.
i think with going to the shows and meeting with a a lot of kennels i'll hear more. theres not too much going on that i've heard in OR, WA. California is really where its at on the west coast. tho there is a show coming up in a couple months in Idaho that i might be going to.
its hard to plan for everything when you dont know what your pocket book is going to look like from month to month lol


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

This saturday folks. we'll have collars on hand, collars on dogs, and order forms to place orders if we dont have the collars you need on hand. Also, there will be two of our collars in Valhalla Bullys raffle! LMK if you would like some collars brought to you to the show.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

overall great show. great turn out.
lots of fun.
sSpokane, WA. show next month, i'll post when i get all the info


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Did you show your girl? if so how did it go!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

I showed her in the best raiden pup and female. They had a different judge to judge the fun shows,
He pretty much everyone through and was a poor loser. Didn't give anyone time to really
Stack they're dogs. Its never been like that...


----------

